# Welche WEB-Hosts verwendet Ihr? Webspace...



## aquila (17. August 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig poste aber wenn nicht verschiebt es doch bitte! 
@ Mods --> DANKE

Ich würde gerne wissen welche Hosts ihr verwendet. Welche sind die billigsten, die besten (niedrige Ausfallsquote usw.), was gibt es für gratis Hosts und welche Spezifikationen haben die (ASP unterstützung, 10 MB, usw.) Zu welchen Preis ist das ganze usw? 

Gibt es vielleicht online irgendetwas ähnliches in Gegenüberstellung? 
Also Vor- u. Nachteile!

Ihr würdet mir dabei sehr weiterhelfen, denn ich will jetzt ein paar Homepage die ich erstellt habe auf andere Server auslegen und zum Teil auch auf Gratis Webspace!

VIELEN DANK SCHON MAL IM VORRAUS!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (17. August 2003)

Guckst du hier: http://www.webhostlist.de/


----------



## blubber (17. August 2003)

Hi,

es gibt auch schon einige Threads zu diesem Thema, einfach mal im Archiv rumstöbern.

bye


----------



## knulp (20. August 2003)

Bei Webhostlist sind viele kleine Anbieter aber nicht aufgeführt, d.h. meistens die guten.
Du musst mal bei chip.de im Forum gucken, da haben die sehr umfangreiche Listen mit KOmmentaren.


Grüße


----------



## aquila (20. August 2003)

@ knulp sehr richtig ich brauche billige und gute....

mich würden aber auch vorallem die gratis- provider ohne banner oder popup die asp unterstützen intressieren... (von denen kenn ich leider keinen einzigen)

Vielleicht kann ja jemand seine Favoriten auspacken... und mir diese offenbaren weil es ist wirklich schwer den richtigen zu Finden!


----------



## Georg Melher (20. August 2003)

Kontent

Sehr günstig und äusserst ausfallsicher. Sind seit ca. 2 Jahren sehr zufrieden. Die Server stehen in Duisburg.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (20. August 2003)

Free ASP(.net) Space
Österreichischer Host mit ASP(.net) Unterstüzung, keine Free-Webspace Produkte


Mfg,
Alex

// edit
*ups* Vertagt


----------



## DLx (22. August 2003)

ich habe webspace bei mehreren...

Kontent = 50 MB Speicherplatz (schon zimlich lange, 3 oder 4Jahr glaub ich sinds mitlerweile)
Strato = PowerWeb-Pakete M [250 MB]
Hosteurope = WebPack XXL (auch zimlich gut aber noch nicht soo lange)[750MB]

und jetzt hab ich mir noch nen Root server bei 1&1 geordert... müste im laufe der nächsten woche freigeschaltet werden. da freue ich mich schon riesig drauf...  

naja mal abwarten....


----------



## Daxi (22. August 2003)

WebhostONE

Guter Service und die Preise sind OK.

http://www.webhostone.de


----------



## aquila (22. August 2003)

*SSI*

Hat irgendwer vielleicht noch einen Gratis-Anbieter der SSI unterstützt außer diese:
- Bootbox
- Gratistown.de
- planet-school.de
?


----------

